
NET monitoring, chaos engineering, Pat Helland,Alpakka, and other cool topics - nielsb
http://www.nielsberglund.com/2018/08/26/interesting-stuff---week-34/
======
nielsb
A roundup of things I found interesting the week just gone by.

